
Ask HN: Is there a way I can access the Lambda School ISA contract document? - harish_yadav
I have been trying to understand the contracts from various ISA schools. In case anyone can refer me to contract documents from any other ISA school that would be great too. I am practically collecting ISA contract documents as if they were Pokemon to study.
======
austenallred
Yes, you can view a sample ISA at
[https://lambdaschool.com/faq](https://lambdaschool.com/faq)

